# What kind of weed(s) are these? Tenacity isn't killing it.



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

I did a partial reno on some areas, and put down some 'Pennington No Seed Straw'

These grew inside the area:


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like they're a bit shiny/glossy on one side of the blades, large auricles that don't particularly appear hairy (which eliminates wheat). Probably ryegrass, which would also be consistent with Tenacity not killing it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check against Timothy grass. No seed straw is not really possible.


----------

